

Random Questions & Answers From Real People - lpereira74
http://www.stumpedia.com/instantanswers.html?te=1

======
dreish
Why do I have to download anything to participate in this? Haven't we moved
past that yet?

------
PieSquared
Useful...

    
    
      You asked:
        What is the most popular programming language for business application development?
    
      The other user says:
        Fuck knows, I only just started my IT course. Apologies.

------
sebg
Are you related to stumpedia? You've submitted the site twice in the past
month.

